# What is the theology of AMG International



## RamistThomist (Jan 26, 2013)

I've seen some of the stuff they've published and it was good, but I know a lot of wacky Christians who are into them. Their website seems basic evangelical distinctives.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 26, 2013)

Baptist and Dispensational. I attended a dispensational school in Chattanooga and they recruited most of their staff from that seminary (TTU & TTS)


----------



## Leslie (Jan 26, 2013)

What does AMG stand for?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 26, 2013)

AMG stands for advancing the ministries of the gospel. I believe that they were started by Spiros Zodhiates and one of their main areas of ministry are to Orthodox Christians. As far as their theology, I am not sure but I do think that they are mostly Baptist.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 31, 2013)

Leslie said:


> What does AMG stand for?




It originally stood for American Mission to the Greeks. But that was changed later to reflect the wider focus that they have emphasized in recent years. http://www.amginternational.org/main/fs/index.cfm?do=about&subdo=heritage

They are dispensational although this is not stated explicitly in their brief statement of faith. (Regardless, most if not all of the doctrinal material they have published is from a traditional or normative (as opposed to progressive) dispensational point of view.) But they also publish older works that have nothing to do with dispensationalism. One example would be Kuyper on the Holy Spirit. They also put out inexpensive audio Bibles in MP3 format, including Scourby.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 31, 2013)

Related to the OP, what do y'all think of AMG's "Word Study Dictionaries"?


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 31, 2013)

reaganmarsh said:


> Related to the OP, what do y'all think of AMG's "Word Study Dictionaries"?



I own the complete word Study NT and I like it because it has the Greek Text, the KJV text, a concordance, and a Greek dictionary all in one volume. I don't pay any attention to the theological notes, which are rather minimal anyway.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jan 31, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> reaganmarsh said:
> 
> 
> > Related to the OP, what do y'all think of AMG's "Word Study Dictionaries"?
> ...


You can also get the entire Bible with the AMG dictionaries included, but not the Greek:

Christianbook.com: Key Word Study Bible KJV (2008 new edition), Genuine Black Leather: 9780899577487


----------

